# Corliss steam engine



## mirek111 (Mar 7, 2017)

First run.
I am happy 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FJ-EQSFkPU&feature=em-upload_owner[/ame]


----------



## kvom (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice runner.  

I like how the center of the valve linkage looks like a dancing man.


----------



## mirek111 (Sep 21, 2017)

Completed.
Added dynamo and pump.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZrF5ba8tlQ&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## deeferdog (Sep 21, 2017)

Love the layout, looks beautiful. Impressed with the dynamo and would appreciate a few details. Cheers, Peter


----------



## lathe nut (Sep 21, 2017)

that is a good looking machine, bring back memory's of when I was a child we had one on the Rice Farm to suck water out of the Bayou lifting it 26 foot, it was in in stalled in 1895 in south Louisiana, as a child I would play in there with the old me running it and a few years go by I ran the 11:00 PM to 7:00 shift, I was so worried about keeping the boiler full that first night then got use it a gland every now and then, keeping the oil drips full then on nice that catch block on the cam word down and was pounding like a boom in the floor so I stool that and tripped it all night until the head mechanic cane and helped me change it, that Corliss was a fine machine, remember right it had a 24'' bore and 36" stroke had a 30" flywheel with  20 3' rope groves that drove an endless rope to a dual 48" suction pumps, we  would run it for 3-4 months without shutting it down then it was repair quick and everything was not, the worse was when a 3" boiler flue would leak, cool it down best we could and us kids would crawl in the boiler find the one leaking cut each end and drive the plugs in them, still have on in my shop, the engine and flywheel is still there people have taken the bricks and flues, where did you find a drawing for it, you have a lot of work in that machine you sure should be proud of it, love it, Joe


----------



## ShopShoe (Sep 22, 2017)

mirek111,

The engine is impressive. The Dynamo is impressive. And you have the pump as well. Everything is nicely finished and presented. It runs smoothly and the sound is hypnotic.

I am also curious as to whether you had plans for this or designed it yourself.

Thank You for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## PopAlexandra (Sep 22, 2017)

Wow! Congrats. Running smoothly.


----------



## mirek111 (Sep 22, 2017)

The plan is free on the Internet
http://www.vapeuretmodelesavapeur.com/telechargements4/
http://www.vapeuretmodelesavapeur.com/telechargements4/corliss-engine-de-waal-complet-ok3.pdf


----------



## vederstein (Sep 22, 2017)

It's cool that this guy put up all those designs.  The part prints, a bit crowded though.

...Ved.


----------



## ShopShoe (Sep 23, 2017)

Thank you for the links. Lots to study there.

--ShopShoe


----------



## kadora (Sep 24, 2017)

Well done Mirek


----------



## lathe nut (Sep 24, 2017)

Mirek, thanks for the plans, If I were to make one sure would not look as good as yours, man that is nice, got a lot of hours in it, something to be proud of.
This is some pictures of the one I run when I was a young fellow a lot younger than that picture, when I was installed in 1895 on a water pump it flooded 10,000 acres of Rice land, it was first run on wood they had a crew of men that cut wood year round to keep if feed only running it about 5 months a year, then early 1900's it was switched to crude oil, the first well was drilled in Louisiana, USA in 1901 then about 1960 it was converted to natural gas, had a 2" line feeding and it would roar, we run it until 1972 put in a V-12 engine, would not pump as slow nor as fast as the steam engine, those rope groves where I have my hand that is where the 2" rope would drive to the pulley that was at the river bank, it was one continues rope, there was a large pulley before and above where I was standing, it would take the rope off the left side of the flywheel and put it on the right side, the big wheel was on 45 degree angle and had weight to keep tension,I am glad that I seen that in my life time.


----------



## sdju (Sep 26, 2017)

I absolutely like your machine Mirek. Everything on the layout is well built and the engine runs well. I like the detail work as well.


----------



## Dr Jo (Sep 27, 2017)

Pleased to hear another of our MEM Corliss engines has been finished 

The full build of the first of these engines is available here: http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php/topic,1333.0.html

Jo


----------



## Rickl (Dec 9, 2017)

What a great engine. Well done.


----------



## TonyM (Dec 9, 2017)

Wonderful craftsmanship Mirek and beautifully laid out.


----------

